# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Liplik syndroom - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Liplik syndroom*

*Omschrijving*
Liplik syndroom is het ontstaan van ontstoken lippen door het (dwangmatig) veelvuldig likken of bevochtigen van de lippen. Deze aandoening kan onschuldig zijn , maar kan ook een onderdeel zijn van een psychologisch aandoening, namelijk dwangneurose.
Lipliksyndroom kan op alle leeftijden voorkomen en ook bij beide geslachten. Het wordt echter vooral gezien op kinder - en jong volwassen leeftijd.
Een andere benaming is liplik dermatitis".

*Hoe ontstaat het*
Liplik syndroom ontstaat door (dwangmatig) veelvuldig likken of bevochtigen van de lippen. In eerste instantie wordt dit niet door de patiënt als zodanig herkend; soms ontkent hij/zij zelfs dat er sprake is van het dwangmatig aflikken.
Soms is het lipliksyndroom een voorbijgaande verschijnsel; soms vormt het een onderdeel van een meer ernstige dwangneurose.

*Wat zijn de verschijnselen*
In de acute stadium zijn de beide lippen en het huidgebied rondom de lippen zijn vaak rood, schilferig, nattend, en vertoont barstjes en/of kloofjes. In latere stadium kunnen de randen van de lippen ook bruin of roodbruin aankleuren . Soms voelt de huid rondom de lippen ook wat ruw en verhard aan.

_Zo kan het eruit zien_

*Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld*
Bij verdenking op liplik syndroom dient de patiënt(e) enige tijd onopvallend geobserveerd te worden.
De diagnose wordt echter pas gesteld indien alle andere meer voorkomende oorzaken zoals atopisch eczeem, irritatief eczeem of een contactallergie uitgesloten zijn.
Indien de huidafwijkingen optreden op volwassen leeftijd, is de kans op een contactallergie of irritatief eczeem echter groter. Men kan hierbij denken aan allergie op bestanddelen van lippenstift, lippenzalven (Peru- balsem !) of sticks. Ook tandpastas, mondspoelvloeistof en bepaalde voedingsmiddelen (sinasappels, mangos) kunnen een contactallergie geven. De schillen van citrusvruchten kunnen ook irritatief werken op de lippen.

*Wat is de behandeling*
* Het likken afleren. De afwijkingen zullen dan vanzelf verdwijnen.
* Bij ernstige reacties kan tijdelijk een zwak werkende corticosteroid crème aan u voorgeschreven worden.

*Wat kunt u zelf eraan doen*
Indien een psychologische oorzaak de huidaandoening in de hand werkt, doet u er goed aan hierover met uw kind te praten (problemen op school, vriendjes etc..? ). Komt u er niet uit samen, zoek dan hulp bij een psycholoog.

*Wat zijn de vooruitzichten*
Liplik syndroom is een goedaardige aandoening, meestal van tijdelijke aard.

_(Huidarts.com)_

----------

